# Tundras?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I am looking at buying a Tundra 2001-04 just wondering what there reliability is like?


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

My dad loves his 2006. He hasn't had any problems at all. When I was turning wrenches for a living the only thing that I saw that was a problem was the rack and pinion. Other than that no problems at all, just occasional water pumps and things like that, nothing major.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I had an 05. Rides great, but not very good to haul heavy loads. My wife called it the "Girly Truck" It got terrible gas mileage too. I was getting about 11 mpg empty and 9ish when I pulled a trailer. The one I had did have a 6" lift, so that was part of the problem with the gas mileage.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

I have an 06 Crew Cab 4x4 and average 19mpg. 

I've pulled a 27ft center console just fine with it, never had any major issues other than just general maintenance- knock on wood.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a 2002 limited access cab. Gas mileage is okay not great. I get 16ish in the city and 19ish on the highway. I used to get 17/20. I suspect part of the decline is because I need to replace the CV Joints. 

Depending on what you need if for, check the specs before you buy. It's true you don't get a whole lot of capacity for hauling loads. I only get about 1300 lbs payload capacity and 7000 towing according to the specs given by Toyota. That being said, I've pulled well over that without problem and know I've had at least 2500 lbs of soil in the bed. Also, be aware that the bed is a bit shallower than most other trucks. May not be an issue for you, I'm short with little T-rex arms so it has actually been better for me to have a shallow bed. 

Maintenance wise it's been pretty good. As stated the CV joints on mine need replacing and I've done that once before. Not sure what's causing the boots to rip but not maintaining them is on me. I also replaced the rotors and calipers on mine because the calipers were undersized and causing warped rotors. If you're getting a 2003 or earlier, be aware the undersized calipers were a common problem and most people upgrade them to avoid warped rotors. I did the upgrade myself and I think it cost around $250.

Other than those minor issues, the truck has been great for me. In ten years I've never had any major mechanical issues and never had any lost time maintenance issues. The truck still shifts smoothly and goes to 4x4 on the fly without any hiccups.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Sold my 2003 access cab sr5 with 215,000 miles two months ago. It was ready for a timing belt and tune up. Very little mx needed on the truck. I did have to replace the exhaust system around 175,000 miles. It was my daily driver with 16 mpg. Things to look for make sure the 4x4 works, common to brake and expensive to replace. Timing belt mx kept up, and regular mx. They run for a long time when maintained. Also check for corrosion and rust in the frame. Some trucks never made it 10 years before the frame fell apart.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I had a 2010 for about four years. It was the best truck I've ever owned. It was a pleasure to drive and I never had a lick of trouble with it.


----------

